# Intro to Flyfishing Course



## msfish (Aug 13, 2007)

We are pleased to announce a TP&W, The Woodlands Parks and Rec and Montgomery County Flyrodders joint effort to teach flyfishing. As of 9/3/09 we had less than 10 folks signed up and it takes 10 people to make the course a go! This is a great opportunity for adults and appropriately aged children to get some basic instruction at a low cost. You can google TP&W Flyfishing The Woodlands for the website. Location subject to change and will be communicated by Kevin as below.
Matt

The Woodlands, Texas 
September 26, 2009 - The Woodlands, Texas - Entry Level Fly Fishing Course - Come join us at a fly fishing clinic sponsored by the Montgomery County Flyrodders. This workshop is open to anyone (ages 9 or above) interested in fly fishing. Basic elements of the program will include fly tying, fly casting, aquatic ecology, regulations/ethics, fishing tactics, and actual fishing practice. Participants should wear comfortable clothing for outdoor activities and bring their lunch. This Texas Parks and Wildlife Department program is offered through the Woodlands Parks & Recreation Department. Held at Meadowlake Park, 9501 North Panther Creek Dr. Accessible for the mobility impaired. 9 a.m. 2 p.m.; fee $5 per person; preregistration required. To register, contact The Woodlands Parks & Recreation at [email protected] or (281) 210-3950. For questions about the course, contact Kevin Cunningham at [email protected]. [Events in the Same Region] [Similar Activities]


----------



## Newf-Fly (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the anouncment! Just signed up.


----------



## msfish (Aug 13, 2007)

*intro*

No problem. I hear the course is almost full and we have plenty of instructors! Let us know how it goes.
Matt


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

So ... how did it go?


----------



## msfish (Aug 13, 2007)

*MCFR*

The course was fully booked at 24 folks and I hear even the security guard was able to run thru the stations making 25 or more. We had 2 FFF instructors and some great folks putting this on. Definitely the best instruction $5.00 can buy, and then some. Stay tuned for the intermediate course Nov 21. 
Matt


----------

